# How difficult is it to immigrate to Sweden or Denmark?



## manifold

From another thread...



rightwinger said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So lefties, which country is best to live in if you are below the poverty line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden, Denmark
Click to expand...


So this got me wondering...

If Sweden and Denmark are the places to be if you have to be poor, then it would stand to reason that they'd have a lot of poor people.

Do they?

I'm guessing they don't, relatively speaking.

So then I ask, is their relatively low poor population a result of socialist policies, striking a perfectly balanced spreading of wealth, or simply because they don't let poor people move in?

So how difficult is it to immigrate to Sweden or Denmark?


----------



## manifold




----------



## xotoxi

manifold said:


> So how difficult is it to immigrate to Sweden or Denmark?



It's not hard at all if you are Swedish or Danish.


----------



## manifold

xotoxi said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how difficult is it to immigrate to Sweden or Denmark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard at all if you are Swedish or Danish.
Click to expand...


Are you saying they don't allow other ethnicities into their country?

Wow, I didn't realize they were such bigots.


----------



## sparky

manifold said:


>



I'm an American, 
those countries have doorways _far_ too small for my head, and garages _far_ too small for my PU truck.....


----------



## manifold

rightwinger said:


> Dr.House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So lefties, which country is best to live in if you are below the poverty line?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden, Denmark
Click to expand...


Perhaps they are the best countries to live in if you want to remain poor, but still get by.  And maybe the US is the best country for poor people who aspire to someday not be poor.


----------



## Dante

I hear it's really hard to _*emigrate *_to Canada.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emigration


----------



## xotoxi

manifold said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how difficult is it to immigrate to Sweden or Denmark?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not hard at all if you are Swedish or Danish.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you saying they don't allow other ethnicities into their country?
> 
> Wow, I didn't realize they were such bigots.
Click to expand...


You don't realize much, do you?


----------



## Douger

Too damn cold.
 If I were a poor guy I'd be in Ecuador.
Great place and cheap living.The only problem is they are on the US Dollar which is soon to be utterly wortheless.
Take what you have, go there, and open an account in Br. Real or Chilean Peso's. you'll live well.


----------



## Dante

Dante said:


> I hear it's really hard to _*emigrate *_to Canada.
> 
> Emigration - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



some things...


----------



## Tank

manifold said:


> Are you saying they don't allow other ethnicities into their country?
> 
> Wow, I didn't realize they were such bigots.


----------

